# Has anyone tried nipple waterers for goats?



## oxdrover14 (Jan 13, 2012)

I was doing some reading and found that some people use them for goats have any of you tried this? I was thinking of trying small scale with a 5 gallon bucks then if it works out using a 55 gallon drum


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 15, 2012)

No, I haven't tried it. What would be the advantage for adult goats?


----------



## Sinistershelly (Jan 16, 2012)

I never made it a plan to use the nipples until the goats broke into the chicken run and started using theirs. It made more sense to me to just go ahead and take a 5 gallon blue water bucket, add 2 nipples and put it in with the goats. They use it just fine and use it a lot more then the heated dog bowl they have. Now no more poops in the water, hooray


----------



## oxdrover14 (Jan 17, 2012)

The only advantage is no dirty water if you get a 5 gallon bucket and a lid they couldnt get it dirty


----------



## oxdrover14 (Jan 17, 2012)

Well then ones I'm gonna be using are actually made for hogs They are like 5 times bigger than the chicken ones i use


----------

